# Down South



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I am planning a trip to go to Sand Hollow and Quail Creek in a couple oft weeks and was wondering if you guys had any advice for the lakes. I have never fished those areas. The wifey and I are on a kick of getting to know your own state. We are very familiar with the nothern part of our state but don't know much about the southern part except for Moab and Bluff. I have been reading everything I can on those areas online and it sounds like some good fishing. With the new gear this year its all I can do to contain myself. I have to get on the water soon.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

P.M. sent!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Get in touch with mjschijf he lives down there and probably has some good insight.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Crash, I'll send some info your way later tonight, or tomorrow at the latest.

I'm sure Tigru had some good info for you as well.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Crash said:


> I am planning a trip to go to Sand Hollow and Quail Creek in a couple oft weeks and was wondering if you guys had any advice for the lakes. I have never fished those areas. The wifey and I are on a kick of getting to know your own state. We are very familiar with the nothern part of our state but don't know much about the southern part except for Moab and Bluff. I have been reading everything I can on those areas online and it sounds like some good fishing. With the new gear this year its all I can do to contain myself. I have to get on the water soon.


I'm heading down to Sand Hollow this Thurs. for the weekend. I'd also be interested in some tips if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you guys for the help. I can't wait to go. Heading down the first week of April. Going to spend about 3 days down there.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Golfish said:


> Crash said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning a trip to go to Sand Hollow and Quail Creek in a couple oft weeks and was wondering if you guys had any advice for the lakes. I have never fished those areas. The wifey and I are on a kick of getting to know your own state. We are very familiar with the nothern part of our state but don't know much about the southern part except for Moab and Bluff. I have been reading everything I can on those areas online and it sounds like some good fishing. With the new gear this year its all I can do to contain myself. I have to get on the water soon.
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Crash said:


> Thank you guys for the help. I can't wait to go. Heading down the first week of April. Going to spend about 3 days down there.


Good luck again :O||: ! I'm hopiing to get down there a couple time this year. I love me some SH


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Tigru said:


> PM sent!


Thanks again. I'm on my way, wish me luck.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow i guess everyone is going down there my brother just told me that there planning a trip down there in a few weeks and just invited me what should i expect down there i have never been there?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Another PM sent


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Crash, PM sent! Hopefully this isn't coming too late.


----------

